# Sunshine Coast day trip recommendations



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks as if I'm going to do a day trip up the Sunshine Coast next week. It's something I've long wanted to do and now I have a perfect chance.

Any recommendations and suggestions?  I know next to nothing about the Sunshine Coast, except that it's spectacular.

Again, this is a day trip, and I suspect that I'm going to be so poky driving that I doubt I'll get past Egmont unless someone convinces me that between Egmont and Powell River there is something so stunning and special that it's worth pushing to see it.

I will probably make the first sailing out of Horseshoe Bay (7:20 am), and I'm not worried about getting back to Langdale before dark - a night return to Horseshoe Bay is fine with me. In fact, I'm hoping I catch a nice sunset across Georgia Strait.


----------



## eal (Mar 22, 2008)

Hike to Skookumchuk Narrows, check out Ruby Lake, have lunch at West Coast Wilderness Lodge


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, the tides are precisely wrong for Skookumchuck right now.  Looking at ferry departures I could only get there about turn, and couldn't wait until 6 pm to catch the peak.  It's seems questionable to me that I will even have time to get to Egmont, let alone spend a two or three hours hiking out to the narrows.

Looks as if that's one that will need to get saved for the next trip.


----------

